# what face will YOU choose? (pictures included)



## tanuki (Apr 23, 2013)

Please tell if you're choosing male or female and what number face you would choose!


----------



## Mike! (Apr 23, 2013)

Boring, I know, but I'll probably go for the top left design.


----------



## tanuki (Apr 23, 2013)

i don't think ANY answer is boring. everyone has different taste, and it's cool to see what everyone likes!


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 23, 2013)

I want Number 8! Like my profile pic^^


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 23, 2013)

No. 7

Dopey-eye boyz represent!
Probably because i usually have the exactly same expression. And it'll look sickeningly good with pink long shaggy hair.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 23, 2013)

2 or 9 (Girls).


----------



## tanuki (Apr 23, 2013)

i've been going between 8 and 2 but i also like 10 and really wonder what it would look like with colour!


----------



## the_bria (Apr 23, 2013)

i'm torn between 1 and 5 for girls.  i've always had 5 in past games but i really like 1.  but i don't know yet.  i know what ever my main character is, i'll use the other for my pattern holder.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably number FIVE. I usually end up with that design. but then again I don't know what questions you will be asked at the beginning of the game so... it may just be a surprise for me. I don't usually like resetting my game to get a different design: Usually I'll just keep what I first get unless it really is horrid. x3


----------



## Bubble Pop (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had #1 before. I'd really like to have either #7 or #9, but I can't decide.


----------



## MKInfinite (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm torn between 1, 3 or 7 for girls...
If I ever make a male character I might go for face 9


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had and loved #1 and #4 and was thinking to go with #4 but I'm starting to lean towards #8 or #10 to switch things up


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 23, 2013)

well for my main character at least(the mayor) definitely female #1.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 23, 2013)

Seven.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 23, 2013)

Male + Face number 3. It's a shame that I won't be able to have brown eyes from the start like in the previous games, but I can probably deal with having black eyes until I can change my eye colour.


----------



## Yoni (Apr 23, 2013)

Male #3.  Looks the best in my opinion, at least for males.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 23, 2013)

Female # 1 for my mayor, Rawr.
Female # 5 or 8 for my second character, Fionna.
Male # 1 for my first male character, Howl.
Male # 8 or 10 for my final character.


----------



## Wish (Apr 23, 2013)

Female 5 ^^


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 23, 2013)

10 for sure! Cuteness!

Forgot to say female...


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 23, 2013)

1 for boys has always been my favorite :3


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 23, 2013)

I really, really, really want 11. I'm actually going to use a face guide for it, which I promised myself I wouldn't do this time.

But that face is so cute. It's like the lazy version of the sparkly eyes, and they'll look so cool with color.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't decide between 10, 4, and 2


----------



## aikatears (Apr 23, 2013)

getting 10


----------



## TheACJason (Apr 23, 2013)

1 or 3!


----------



## Campy (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm getting #2.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 23, 2013)

I prefer female face 1. I used to use female face 5, but I am now sick of it!

My very first face from my first town is face... 12 I think? Hate. HAAAAATE.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I prefer female face 1. I used to use female face 5, but I am now sick of it!
> 
> My very first face from my first town is face... 12 I think? Hate. HAAAAATE.



Face 12 scares me.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Apr 23, 2013)

In the last AC:GC town I made and in my Japanese NL town I have the sleepy eyes, and they kind of grew on me. Might try to get them.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 23, 2013)

Male #4 I believe!


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 23, 2013)

1st Male: 1
2nd Male: 8
1st Female: 1
2nd Female: 8

So basically I like 1 and 8 for both genders.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 23, 2013)

Male #1.


----------



## Eloise (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm just gonna honestly answer the questions and see what I get but if I really don't like the face then I'll pick another answer.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 23, 2013)

#2 female


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 23, 2013)

#8 Male. I instantly fell in love with that face and NEED my character to have it!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 23, 2013)

Female #1. I like how pretty they are. Then again female #6 is so cute with the blush...


----------



## Sena (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm torn between Female #2 and Female #9. I've had the Female #1 face in every game in the series so far, so I want to choose something different this time around, as much as I like that face style.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 23, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Face 12 scares me.



Imagine playing with that face for over 2 years. OVER TWO YEARS. ;-; Then I quit playing Population Growing and got a better face in Wild World.


----------



## comic321 (Apr 23, 2013)

I might use my mii face


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 23, 2013)

#3, guys. Just sort of neutral, and I always get the hair that he starts with so I won't have to change. I will change the eye color though. Probably green or blue, I have greenish blue eyes in real life but if green looks weird for whatever reason (I don't think it will) then I will change to green. I also like #1 but I want something different.. Like that face though... It was my very very first one I got back when I was 6 years old or so playing GC version ^_^


----------



## Pickles (Apr 23, 2013)

Girl 1, 2 or 8... You can change the eye color on all of them, correct? I can't choose between them, yet. Those three are too cute to me!


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 23, 2013)

I think 1 for girls is pretty cute, but I also wouldn't mind 4, 5, or 9


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 23, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Girl 1, 2 or 8... You can change the eye color on all of them, correct? I can't choose between them, yet. Those three are too cute to me!



Yes you can.


----------



## Bri (Apr 23, 2013)

Female: #1, #3, or #8

Still can't decide.


----------



## Miss Renee (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm gonna use the 12th female face.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 23, 2013)

I want the 1st female face, with blue-green eyes once I unlock the color contacts. ^^ It's so cute!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Apr 23, 2013)

I am stuck between faces 10, 11, & 12 for girls. All three of them are great! I love how sneaky 10 looks, however I love how calm and sweet 11 looks which seems more like my personality. 12 is pretty awesome and special in her own little way.


----------



## Zellu (Apr 23, 2013)

Number one or number five. c: Girl.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 23, 2013)

Female one or two. Female two is my normal, but I'm considering one.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 23, 2013)

female number 8

I was scared how a default character could look so much like me 0_o


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2013)

3 or 9 for girls. I'm probably going with 3.


----------



## xStarie (Apr 23, 2013)

I always like #1 or #2 for girls for me :3 I just like something that's nice and sweet and simple.

To be honest a lot of the faces look kinda... Derpy to me XD (no offense)


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Apr 23, 2013)

Either 1 or 3, but wait, does everyone start default with black eyes, or can you get colored eyes too? I would like to have brown eyes. Is that thing about having to buy contacts true, and if so, where do you get them in game?


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2013)

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Either 1 or 3, but wait, does everyone start default with black eyes, or can you get colored eyes too? I would like to have brown eyes. Is that thing about having to buy contacts true, and if so, where do you get them in game?



you can get contacts at Shampoodle's after changing your hairstyle 10 times.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 23, 2013)

Female, #5. I've always loved that style of eyes.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 23, 2013)

Most likely girl face 2 if not 5...


----------



## legendarysaiken (Apr 23, 2013)

I would choose Male 5 and change the hair.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 23, 2013)

Girly #8! I really like it. ^_^


----------



## MistyWater (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm torn between 5 or 6 in girls. I started with 5 in the GameCube version and really liked them. By Wild World and City Folk, however, I grew to like 6. So I don't know yet...


----------



## Anna (Apr 24, 2013)

I like 1 or 8


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2013)

1 or 5, female.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2013)

1 or 3 for boy
1 or 3 for girl


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 24, 2013)

7, for sure! As for my Mules...


----------



## ajpri (Apr 24, 2013)

Male 5


----------



## NinjanaMin (Apr 24, 2013)

Has to be number 8 for my female


----------



## Eirynfox (Apr 24, 2013)

urgh, that's tough! maybe 6 or 4 male


----------



## Blueyoshi (Apr 24, 2013)

Either 1 or 7 for a guy.


----------



## Marceline (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll try and get number one. Its simple.


----------



## Lyla (Apr 24, 2013)

I will have number 8 (female). Although I do like number 1 too.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd like number 1, 3, 4 or 10.(Boys) Number 10 just looks really interesting to me for some reason...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm actually a little scared of the number 12 face.  Especially the boy...

I'll prob go for No 1 in girls


----------



## Octavia (Apr 24, 2013)

Good ol' classic number 1.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm a guy, and I like number 3.


----------



## ACLove (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm male, and I'd pick 1, 12 or 7!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Apr 24, 2013)

Girl number 8 for me. I'm definitely using boy number 12 on another character though, I love those crazy eyes!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 24, 2013)

Number 1 of the girl faces is my favourite


----------



## Panda345 (May 17, 2013)

I like 1 for a girl and for a boy.


----------



## Hazy (May 17, 2013)

I think I'll go with 1, 3 or 8 (for a girl)


----------



## Eirrinn (May 17, 2013)

I'll either go for 9 or 7. female.


----------



## samyfav (May 17, 2013)

Male 1 or 3


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2013)

I like #11. Looks like a different take on the dopey-eyed look. Actually, it looks a lot more calm. I'm pretty much settled on that one.


----------



## Winona (May 17, 2013)

Girl nr. 1 or 6.

1 looks better, 6 is cuter.


----------



## nikkie23 (May 17, 2013)

I was going to choose female #1 but I think ill go with female #7.


----------



## Aquas (May 17, 2013)

I like almost all of them except 2, 10, 11 , & 12. Each face is unique though, so it makes the game more interesting. Although, I'm going to answer the beginning questions honestly and take whatever surprise I receive.


----------



## fink (May 17, 2013)

In city folk I had female 5, can't remember my gamecube face. Does anyone have pictures of all the eyes with contacts? I really like 1 and 10 female but I'm not sure I want to decide until I see 10 with contacts.


----------



## Roknar (May 17, 2013)

No. 1 for me! I've always had his face in every game, it's my favorite. I can't imagine picking a different one for myself anymore.


----------



## Goran (May 17, 2013)

10 most likely.
That "I know everything but won't say a thing" face. Or as I like to call it, the evil face.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 17, 2013)

I'm debating between 1 and 6.
I'll probably go with 1 since it's a face that I know I'll like, but 6 is really cute with the blush marks.
If I make a pattern character, then I'll probably give them face 6


----------



## Nami (May 17, 2013)

Female face number 1  I like those eyes a lot, my usual face. When I create a second player though I think I might go for number 8. I like that one too.. Hmmmm second thought I might have a hard time choosing my first face..


----------



## Mirror (May 17, 2013)

All four of my characters will be Female. My mayor will get face #1. My second character will get face #4, my third character will get face #3, and my fourth character will get face #5.


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 17, 2013)

alot of them look high to me lol

but in all my ac games i always end up going for #5 girl but i do like the #4 girl too

i wanted to go in this game very blind so i havent been looking at anything, except the faces, i want to make sure its a face i want so i dont have to keep resarting


----------



## spidersona (May 17, 2013)

Female 4,9, or 10. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 17, 2013)

I'm going with male 10, I fell in love with that face when I first saw it. It's so...ME! lol


----------



## Stupefiant (May 17, 2013)

10 because that's how my eyes looks in real life.


----------



## Lulubellxx (May 17, 2013)

I'm torn between Female 1 and 8


----------



## ThatACfan (May 17, 2013)

#3 male probably


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 17, 2013)

I am so unsure of which face to get now! There are so many cute faces! Though, I am only going to choose as a female.


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (May 17, 2013)

Definitely going to get face #5, both girl and boy. The girl's eyes is the kind of eyes I used for my original character (and I'd like to think that she's the mayor). As for the boy, it's the face I sticked with in the original Animal Crossing, for nostalgia sake.


----------



## chronic (May 17, 2013)

My character will definitely be male number 8. It's ridiculously cute and odd at the same time. Suits my character perfectly


----------



## erin49215 (May 17, 2013)

I had 4 in CF and 5 in the original and WW. I haven't decided yet which of the two I'll choose this time.


----------



## Wilemina (May 18, 2013)

So are you able to choose what face you have whilst on the train with Rover this time? I thought it was random?


----------



## erin49215 (May 18, 2013)

Wilemina said:


> So are you able to choose what face you have whilst on the train with Rover this time? I thought it was random?



It's based on how you answer the questions that Rover asks you. A guide can be found here: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


----------



## taygo (May 18, 2013)

I kinda like 1,4 and 10. I am not sure what gender. I am normally a girl since I am one....but I might make a guy.....just so I can make him where this! http://hiyokodesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-39.html


----------



## taygo (May 18, 2013)

Is it just me or do all the faces make you think of raggity annie?


----------



## Majora999 (May 18, 2013)

I sincerely don't know.

My least favorite aspect of Animal Crossing is the faces. They *suuuuuuuck*. I'm sorry to those that love them, but they're all either really derpy looking, or have that weird, distracting 'something super interesting in the corner of my eye' tic.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 18, 2013)

I like how unique 10 and 11 are but I don't think I could ever seriously use them for my character. 

Other than that, I don't know what face I want. Definitely not 9 or 12 though.


----------



## Byngo (May 18, 2013)

I am undecided between faces #5, #10, and #11 for a girl. I think all of them are so unique and cute! Oh the misery! D:


----------



## monochrome (May 18, 2013)

1, 3, 7 or 12. I can't decide! They are all so cute.


----------



## Wilemina (May 18, 2013)

erin49215 said:


> It's based on how you answer the questions that Rover asks you. A guide can be found here: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


Ah. Thanks I've ordered the prima guide, but it won't arrive until a few days after New Leaf comes out.


----------



## Pyon (May 18, 2013)

taygo said:


> I kinda like 1,4 and 10. I am not sure what gender. I am normally a girl since I am one....but I might make a guy.....just so I can make him where this! http://hiyokodesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-39.html
> 
> Is it just me or do all the faces make you think of raggity annie?



Aw, that little outfit is cute! & yes the faces do have a Raggedy Ann feel; maybe because of the nose? 

I'm stuck between wanting 1 & 4 for females >_<
With 4 I could make a cute Egyptian girl with a tan, ahhh~ ♡
If only there was a way to keep the tan skin then I would be sold :[


----------



## Alistoria (May 18, 2013)

I'm caught between female face #'s 5, 10, and 11. - w -


----------



## Ottic (May 18, 2013)

I wanted #1 but I'll get #3 instead! (For Males.)


----------



## Aurynn (May 18, 2013)

1, 3 or 5 boys ^^


----------



## Datura (May 18, 2013)

Both in WW and CF I had female face 6. The blush works really well when wearing glasses!

This time around though I am torn between female face 1 and 10.


----------



## Fantastic (May 18, 2013)

I always pick female face #4


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 18, 2013)

4 For male, 7 for female


----------



## Anna (May 18, 2013)

Deffo 1 now!


----------



## Ozzie (May 18, 2013)

I can't decide which i would take.. i think male #1 but i would like to see #10 and #11 with other eyecolors before..
does anyone know where i can see those??


----------



## Dizzard (May 18, 2013)

I'm a guy, I'll probably go for either #1, #3 or #8 (I think #3 is my favourite though)


----------



## Peachk33n (May 18, 2013)

my favorite is #12 for boys. hes craaaaazy! lol


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

I always planned on getting Number 1 (male) because that's the same face I have in all my other AC games, but I'd also really like to get a different face this time since it's a brand new game and all... I don't know yet.


----------



## JKDOS (May 18, 2013)

face one.   Top Left cornor


----------



## StiX (May 18, 2013)

Male, thinking about #4 or #1


----------



## Leer (May 18, 2013)

male 9, 6, or 7.


----------



## Mars (May 18, 2013)

#4 Will be for my main (female). I've been using #4 for CF and #1 for WW and GC.

#10 Also strikes an interest.


----------



## Cevan (May 18, 2013)

I plan to go with number 3. I really like that smile and the eyes.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 19, 2013)

Eh, I kinda wish there was more options, well, at least more options that seem normal. Some of these are rather unsettling. 
I think the guys seem to get the better end of the stick, not by much though... but I play as a girl.
I'll probably go with the one on the top left, or the one that is two below it.


----------



## flyingpigs (May 19, 2013)

Female, face 1 (top left). I'll change the hair though!


----------



## jumpluff (May 19, 2013)

I always play as a girl. And I always play with #5. But I don't know how contacts will look with #5's eyes, so I'm thinking of going with #1 for once...

The expression is the only real concern for me, since I plan to mess around with my hair a lot~ And I've never really liked most of the usual expressions, so it's never been a difficult choice for me.


----------



## amerlene (May 19, 2013)

I like number 5 (girl), although I won't be looking at the answers combination to get it as I like the fun of getting a random one


----------



## fink (May 19, 2013)

I can't decide between female 1 and 10 =X  This decision will be the death of meeee

want to buy a screenshot of 10 with contacts


----------



## Netbook (May 19, 2013)

Either 1 or 3 (Boy)
And my path character... I don't care.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 19, 2013)

My mains will probably be Male 5 (I want eyebrows!) and the other 1 or 3. 

I want atleast 1 mule with face 10 too.


----------



## Kitsu (May 19, 2013)

for my mayor character (aka myself) im just gonna answer the questions without a guide and see what i end up with! hopefully nothing too horrendously ugly. lol

for my second character im going with the 8th girls face


----------



## Superpenguin (May 19, 2013)

Still going for male 8, but then my second male character will have face 3, cause I love that one too.


----------



## Phyznix (May 19, 2013)

Either 5 or 9, i always want to try a different face for each game


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2013)

I think I decided on face 10 for female. I think it almost looks like your character is grinning.. Sort of.


----------



## Gandalf (May 19, 2013)

3 or 7 are the only ones I really like on the boys side. I'll probably make a spur of the moment decision between those two when I'm making a character.


----------



## -Winnie- (May 19, 2013)

Im going with female 1 or 5 for my main character, I think.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 19, 2013)

4 or 10 female. Will probably give my fianc? the new lazy eyes or 10 for male.


----------



## Shiny Star (May 19, 2013)

I'm a girl and I'm getting the first one. I might have other ones for the other characters though.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 19, 2013)

I believe I am literally the only person going for male face 6


----------



## Elloriee (May 19, 2013)

I really like #1, so i'll probably choose that one n_n


----------



## Aivilo (May 19, 2013)

Female: 1 or 12,
Male: 2 or 12


----------



## Teterra (May 19, 2013)

I may go for face 6 or 12, debating actually which one since I find both of them cute; think I'm leaning towards 12...


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 20, 2013)

I really want to know what male 7 and 11 look like with coloured eyes!


----------



## KittyKookie (May 20, 2013)

I can't decide between #4 and #5


----------



## Rawrasaur9899 (May 20, 2013)

I stuck between choosing 1 and 2. There is a guide on how to get the eyes you want


----------



## Nooblord (May 20, 2013)

I just don't want eye lashes or the huge eyes. If I get the perfect town layout and an ugly character, I'll probably just use my Mii Mask. I'd also need to keep a dark tan since your skin doesn't adjust to your Mii's skin, which I find disappointing.
I'd eventually get used to it if I do get an ugly character, though.


----------



## Spiffee (May 21, 2013)

I'm almost positive I'll be going with female #9.


----------



## conorbamodwyer (May 21, 2013)

I like male face 12 because it is looking straight ahead but I also like 8. I dunno. Which should I choose? D:


----------



## azurill (May 21, 2013)

Female face #8


----------



## Wish (May 21, 2013)

I have female 8


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Male face #1 because it's the same as my AC:WW face


----------



## jus1 (May 21, 2013)

#3 female cute n simple


----------



## PhilNook (May 21, 2013)

I like #3 personally


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 21, 2013)

tanuki said:


> Please tell if you're choosing male or female and what number face you would choose!
> 
> View attachment 3381



I'm definitely going to choose a female, #2! She looks so cute!^^ Unfortuaneately I'm a blonde, but they don't have that as a starter, so brown is fine with me until I unlock Shampoodle's.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 22, 2013)

Eh, was gonna choose female 1 like the majority of others are gonna do, but for some reason number three is growing on me. Maybe because it's one of the ones that looks normal, IMO. If it had lashes I might like it more, but I still chose that one.


----------



## Dalie (May 22, 2013)

I had a hard time to decide between girl faces 1, 2, and 8 but I decided to go with face 2. In my opinion 1 doesn't look too good with different eye colors and 8 seems a bit sad to me. Plus I want eyelashes!


----------



## Aquas (May 23, 2013)

I'm at a draw between face 6 and 9. I wish I could combine them. :/


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 28, 2013)

I'm ever so slightly starting to like female eyes number eight. Not for my character, but if I ever wanted to do a My Little Pony character those would be perfect for Fluttershy.


----------



## Sheep (May 28, 2013)

Male 10.

He just looks so smug.


----------



## Salsanadia (May 28, 2013)

Girl nr 4, this one looks a bit oriental.


----------



## eresin (May 28, 2013)

I like the female number 1.  My Wild World character has pink hair so I'd like a break from that!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 28, 2013)

I'm thinking girl 2 and boy 5 for my 2 characters I plan to make.


----------



## TokyoRose (May 28, 2013)

1, 4 or 5! I always get 5


----------



## Ronbonbeno (May 28, 2013)

Why does no one like girl 6??? 
Idk what one I want DDD: 
I usually get 4 but now idk if I want 6 because it might not go with what I want  but i like it 
Or i might want 2 

So stressful


----------



## chronic (May 28, 2013)

I'm choosing face number 9

I would choose face 3 but 9 is just a little more unique
And I like it better anyway...


----------



## Bambi (May 28, 2013)

I'm starting to think more and more that I want the crazy looking girl 12. Anyone else find that face strangely appealing? Or just down right frightening? lol


----------



## CaptainTutu (May 28, 2013)

11.

Because I have small, yet charming eyes.


----------



## Britterbee (May 28, 2013)

Probably Female #8, but I might decide to go with #1 last minute


----------



## Bri (May 28, 2013)

Girl #3 or #8. I love #1 but it's what I've had for years on my other AC games. >.>

This is NEW leaf! XD


----------



## Devon (May 28, 2013)

I think ill get number 3. I like the eyes, they are oh so casual.


----------



## Chelyn (May 29, 2013)

I think I'll go for 3.

But I also like 5, 8 and 1...


----------



## Lilnoo (May 29, 2013)

Im gonna go with the top left, female. I like the eyes so when I get the hair salon Im going to change them every colour then leave them blue :3


----------



## Sam ^-^ (May 29, 2013)

no. 6 for me ^-^


----------



## earthly_ (May 29, 2013)

I'm leaning towards #6 for Females.
Shes so cute ^^;


----------



## conman545 (May 29, 2013)

male not really sure what face yet though.


----------



## dj_mask (May 29, 2013)

Male #3


----------



## - jjirit - (Jun 4, 2018)

I have 9.


----------



## deuces (Jun 4, 2018)

boyo, would probably go for number one (':
the classicsssss


----------



## mertle (Jun 4, 2018)

i have number one, basic lool


----------



## Lenndrix (Jun 4, 2018)

Mine are all different depending on the character I'm trying to create. None of them have my actual favourite face (#1) lol...


----------



## betta (Jun 4, 2018)

my favorites are 4 ( I have it on my mayor & My alt) & 9 ( probably will do this on my 3rd alt)


----------



## Seashell (Jun 4, 2018)

7 on the boy is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 5, 2018)

I only like number 1 and 4, because those are only faces I have for my characters in both towns.


----------



## Tim (Jun 5, 2018)

Mike! said:


> Boring, I know, but I'll probably go for the top left design.



Honestly I always go with the same one. Simple and clean cut, also i'm too indecisive and stubborn to change.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 5, 2018)

2 or 3 male


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 5, 2018)

This thread was created before New Leaf came out in America, oh my gosh XD But anyway, I use face #1


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2018)

This thread is OLD oh wow who bumped
My favorite is #1 but this time around I used #6 and I HATE it tbh.


----------



## DistressedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

8, 9 or 1. Female. My favourite faces <3


----------



## vicutie (Jun 5, 2018)

I chose female #1 for my mayor because I love how bright the eyes are. Female face #2, 6, and 8 for my alt. characters. :3


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 5, 2018)

I always choose #1, for my mayor regardless of whether if I play as a boy or girl. I just like these 
faces the best. 

For other characters, I either choose #2 (boy), #5 (both boy and girl) or 7# (girl).


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 5, 2018)

I guess much like everyone else I always choose girl number 1

she just too cute


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 8, 2018)

For my own character, I'm a guy and choose face 7. I don't like the face without glasses, because I think it looks empty without them. My alt character, who I tried to make as seperate from me as possible, has face 4.
My favorite face for males and females is faces 9 and 10. I also want to make a female character with face 12 one day, I think it's really cute.


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Jun 9, 2018)

I Would choose either 1 or 5 for female character


----------

